# 2006 Outback Travel Trailer For Sale - $14,500.00



## 06Outback (May 24, 2011)

2006 Keystone Outback 26RLS. Excellent condition!!! Non-smoker, no pets. Rear Living Camper with sofa at large rear window. Interior: queen size bed with storage under bed, am/fm/cd, oven/range, microwave, 6 cu.ft. refrigerator/freezer, skylight above shower/tub, dining area slide, TV/cable connections on wall behind dinette area (optional TV mount in place of mirror), jack knife sofa with storage, ducted a/c, gas furnace, remote control heat/air thermostat. Exterior: front & rear entry doors, spare tire, electric hitch jack, 4 stabilizer jacks, outside cook stove, outside shower, awning, front pass-through storage, exterior lights, EZ lube axles. This travel trailer has aluminum construction and is 1/2 ton vehicle towable. For additional pictures or information call David @ 404-695-7053. A MUST SEE!!!


----------

